# "vor" und "aus", wenn man eine Ursache ausdrücken will



## piloya

Hi,

what is the difference between "vor" and "aus" when expressing the cause to a problem?

Thanxs


----------



## Jana337

Hi Piloya,

*Vor *- without an article (hopefully in all cases, not just in my examples ), used to explain states of mood
Ich konnte *vor* Sorge nicht einschlafen.
Ich sterbe *vor* Lachen.
Ich zittere *vor* Angst.

Das habe zufällig ich auf der Webseite einer amerikanischen Spitzenuni  gefunden: hier und hier.

Jana


----------



## piloya

In Jana's links I found:
Aus Angst vor dem Vater, hat er nichts gesagt.
Vor Freude über das Geschenk, ist er der Mutter um den Hals gefallen.

I don't get the difference in meaning here.


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> This may be right, but in this case this use would not be causal.
> However, in Jana's links I found:
> Aus Angst vor dem Vater, hat er nichts gesagt.
> Vor Freude über das Geschenk, ist er der Mutter um den Hals gefallen.
> 
> I don't get the difference in meaning here.


Piloya, bist du sicher, dass du es auch mit den Kommas gefunden hast? 

Der Unterschied ist dort doch relativ klar erklärt:
Aus - die Reaktion erscheint bewusst und willentlich
Von - die Reaktion erscheint unbewusst und unwillentlich

Ich zitterte vor Angst vor dem Vater.
Aus Angst vor dem Vater habe ich lieber nichts gesagt.

Jana


----------



## piloya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Der Unterschied ist dort doch relativ klar erklärt:
> Aus - die Reaktion erscheint bewusst und willentlich
> Von - die Reaktion erscheint unbewusst und unwillentlich
> 
> Ich zitterte vor Angst vor dem Vater.
> Aus Angst vor dem Vater habe ich lieber nichts gesagt.
> 
> Jana


I'm sorry to be as thick as a brick, but still......... perhaps I miss some context.


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to be as thick as a brick, but still......... perhaps I miss some context.



Gut, noch ein Beispiel (man muss nämlich immer das Verhalten  analysieren):

Ich weinte vor Angst. - Ich hatte Angst und, obwohl ich es nicht wollte, fang ich an zu weinen. Ich konnte meinen Tränenfluss nicht beherrschen. Es war eine ungewollte Reaktion, die die Angst verursacht hat. Ich weinte vor Angst. 

Aus Angst vor der Strafe rannte ich weg. - Ich hatte Angst und deswegen habe ich mich entschieden zu verschwinden. Das Rennen war eine gewollte Reaktion, die die Angst verursacht hat. Ich rannte weg aus Angst.

Ist es ein bisschen klarer? Ich versuche, einige Beispiele auszudenken, so dass du es üben kannst.

Jana


----------



## piloya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Gut, noch ein Beispiel (man muss nämlich immer das Verhalten  analysieren):
> 
> Ich weinte vor Angst. - Ich hatte Angst und, obwohl ich es nicht wollte, fang ich an zu weinen. Ich konnte meinen Tränenfluss nicht beherrschen. Es war eine ungewollte Reaktion, die die Angst verursacht hat. Ich weinte vor Angst.
> 
> Aus Angst vor der Strafe rannte ich weg. - Ich hatte Angst und deswegen habe ich mich entschieden zu verschwinden. Das Rennen war eine gewollte Reaktion, die die Angst verursacht hat. Ich rannte weg aus Angst.
> 
> Ist es ein bisschen klarer? Ich versuche, einige Beispiele auszudenken, so dass du es üben kannst.
> 
> Jana


ja, es ist klarer jetzt. Zum Beispiel:

Vor Freude konnte ich nicht aufhören zu lachen
Aus Freude habe ich ihn gekusst.


----------



## Jana337

Wo warst du so lange? Warum hast du nicht wenigstens angerufen, dass du später kommst? Ich wäre ... Sorge beinahe gestorben.
... Sorge, dass er sich etwas antut*, wird der Patient ständig vom Personal beobachtet.

*sich etwas antun - Selbstmord begehen (ein Euphemismus)

Der Wolf griff uns ... Hunger an.
In Afrika sterben viele Leute ... Hunger.

... Mitleid ließ ich meinen Hund einschläfern.
Sie konnte sich ... Mitleid zerfließen, wenn sie den kranken Mann gesehen hat.

Der Nachbar wird immer blass ... Neid, wenn er meinen neuen Wagen sieht.
... Neid hat er mir den Blinker beschädigt.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> ja, es ist *jetzt klarer* _(schöner: ja, jetzt ist es klarer_). Zum Beispiel:
> 
> Vor Freude konnte ich nicht aufhören zu lachen
> Aus Freude habe ich ihn gek*ü*sst.



Genau. 

Jana


----------



## germinal

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wo warst du so lange? Warum hast du nicht wenigstens angerufen, dass du später kommst? Ich wäre ... Sorge beinahe gestorben.
> ... Sorge, dass er sich etwas antut*, wird der Patient ständig vom Personal beobachtet.
> 
> *sich etwas antun - Selbstmord begehen (ein Euphemismus)
> 
> Der Wolf griff uns ... Hunger an.
> In Afrika sterben viele Leute ... Hunger.
> 
> ... Mitleid ließ ich meinen Hund einschläfern.
> Sie konnte sich ... Mitleid zerfließen, wenn sie den kranken Mann gesehen hat.
> 
> Der Nachbar wird immer blass ... Neid, wenn er meinen neuen Wagen sieht.
> ... Neid hat er mir den Blinker beschädigt.
> 
> Jana


 
What a good teacher you are Jana! I think I have learned more from reading this thread than from all the others put together - your example sentences are so well thought out and useful - thank you! 

It won't all stick right away but the important thing is that you explain the principles behind a particular use of a word so well and this will make it easier to figure things out in future. 


Germinal.


.


----------



## Jana337

germinal said:
			
		

> What a good teacher you are Jana! I think I have learned more from reading this thread than from all the others put together - your example sentences are so well thought out and useful - thank you!
> 
> It won't all stick right away but the important thing is that you explain the principles behind a particular use of a word so well and this will make it easier to figure things out in future.
> 
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> 
> .



Dear Germinal,

many thanks for the compliments. 
But where is your homework? Teachers need some feedback, right? 

Jana


----------



## piloya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wo warst du so lange? Warum hast du nicht wenigstens angerufen, dass du später kommst? Ich wäre vor Sorge beinahe gestorben.
> Aus Sorge, dass er sich etwas antut*, wird der Patient ständig vom Personal beobachtet.
> 
> *sich etwas antun - Selbstmord begehen (ein Euphemismus)
> 
> Der Wolf griff uns vor Hunger an.
> In Afrika sterben viele Leute aus Hunger.
> 
> Aus Mitleid ließ ich meinen Hund einschläfern.
> Sie konnte sich vor Mitleid zerfließen, wenn sie den kranken Mann gesehen hat.
> 
> Der Nachbar wird immer blass vor Neid, wenn er meinen neuen Wagen sieht.
> Aus Neid hat er mir den Blinker beschädigt.
> 
> Jana


Points?? ah, dies ist lustig


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> Points?? ah, dies ist lustig



Diese "Points" verstehe ich nicht. 

Bis auf ein Paar hast du es richtig gemacht. Die Korrektur überlasse ich erstmal dir. Hoffentlich findest du die Fehler.

Jana


----------



## piloya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Diese "Points" verstehe ich nicht.  Das macht nichts
> 
> Bis auf ein Paar hast du es richtig gemacht. Die Korrektur überlasse ich erstmal dir. Hoffentlich findest du die Fehler. Gut, versuche ich nochmal
> 
> Jana



Danke Jana für alles.


----------



## piloya

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wo warst du so lange? Warum hast du nicht wenigstens angerufen, dass du später kommst? Ich wäre vor Sorge beinahe gestorben.
> Aus Sorge, dass er sich etwas antut*, wird der Patient ständig vom Personal beobachtet.
> 
> *sich etwas antun - Selbstmord begehen (ein Euphemismus)
> 
> Der Wolf griff uns aus Hunger an.
> In Afrika sterben viele Leute  vor Hunger.
> 
> Aus Mitleid ließ ich meinen Hund einschläfern.
> Sie konnte sich vor Mitleid zerfließen, wenn sie den kranken Mann gesehen hat.
> 
> Der Nachbar wird immer blass vor Neid, wenn er meinen neuen Wagen sieht. ich bin gar nicht sicher hier
> Aus Neid hat er mir den Blinker beschädigt.
> 
> Jana


Jana, you explained it very well. If I made it wrong, I am to blame .


----------



## Jana337

piloya said:
			
		

> Jana, you explained it very well. If I made it wrong, I am to blame .


Jetzt ist es in Ordnung. 



			
				piloya said:
			
		

> Gut, versuche ich nochmal


Ich glaube, dass man "noch mal" nur getrennt schreibt.

Jana


----------



## germinal

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Dear Germinal,
> 
> many thanks for the compliments.
> But where is your homework? Teachers need some feedback, right?
> 
> Jana


 

Ach! - ich bitte um Entschuldigung Fräulein 337 der Hund hat mir die Aufgabe gefressen.      


Germinal.


.


----------



## Jana337

germinal said:
			
		

> Ach! - ich bitte um Entschuldigung Fräulein 337 der Hund hat mir die Aufgabe gefressen.
> 
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> 
> .



Ich sitze hilflos am Tisch und lache mich kaputt! 
Lache ich aus oder vor Begeisterung? 

Jana


----------



## germinal

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich sitze hilflos am Tisch und lache mich kaputt!
> Lache ich aus oder vor Begeisterung?
> 
> Jana


 

Na ja! - vor Begeisterung ich glaube!   


Germinal.


.


----------



## Jana337

germinal said:
			
		

> Na ja! - vor Begeisterung ich glaube!
> 
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> 
> .



Vor Begeisterung, glaube ich.
Ich glaube, vor Begeisterung.

Stimmt auch!

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Wo warst du so lange? Warum hast du nicht wenigstens angerufen, dass du später kommst? Ich wäre ... Sorge beinahe gestorben.
> ... Sorge, dass er sich etwas antut*, wird der Patient ständig vom Personal beobachtet.
> 
> *sich etwas antun - Selbstmord begehen (ein Euphemismus)
> 
> Der Wolf griff uns ... Hunger an.
> In Afrika sterben viele Leute ... Hunger.
> 
> ... Mitleid ließ ich meinen Hund einschläfern.
> Sie konnte sich ... Mitleid zerfließen, wenn sie den kranken Mann gesehen hat.
> 
> Der Nachbar wird immer blass ... Neid, wenn er meinen neuen Wagen sieht.
> ... Neid hat er mir den Blinker beschädigt.
> 
> Jana


 This is hellishly difficult to explain, isn't it?!?

In some, though not in all cases, you can make a direct connection to English;

... Mitleid ließ ich meinen Hund einschläfern.
I put my dog to sleep out of compassion. (aus)

Der Nachbar wird immer blass ... Neid, wenn er meinen neuen Wagen sieht.
The [my] neighbor always "became pale from envy" when he saw my new car.

Now, the English idiom is "turned green with envy", but the meaning is as above.

Most of the time "aus" means "because of", "due to", "as a result of", in your sentences. And usually "vor" means "from" or something similar in English. But the difference is VERY subtle sometimes. Are you sure you don't pick the correct preposition at times simply from feel, from knowing the idiom? Or when you have a choice such as "aus Angst/vor Angst", do rules really help you?

I'm confused (no fault of yours) because in spite of your excellent explanations, I'm still getting the right answer by context and feel, and not because of any kind of logic. Hmm…

Gaer


----------



## piloya

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm confused (no fault of yours) because in spite of your excellent explanations, I'm still getting the right answer by context and feel, and not because of any kind of logic. Hmm…
> 
> Gaer



But that's what rules are for. When you really understand the use of something by USING it, its use becomes unconscious. It is only that you long assumed this or maybe English helped you out there. But in Spanish you don't have such a subtle difference and when your brain is not used to find differences in context because of your mother language, it is extremely difficult to educate it otherwise. I guess something similar happens when an English native finds out German has 3 genders as opposed to English.


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> I'm confused (no fault of yours) because in spite of your excellent explanations, I'm still getting the right answer by context and feel, and not because of any kind of logic. Hmm…



Das ist ja schön.  



> Are you sure you don't pick the correct preposition at times simply from feel, from knowing the idiom? Or when you have a choice such as "aus Angst/vor Angst", do rules really help you?



Ja, ich bin mir absolut sicher. Ich will nicht bestreiten, dass es Grenzenfälle geben kann, wo man schwankt, aber in den oben genannten Beispielen kann man die richtige Lösung logisch ableiten.

ein Gefühl (Emotion, Zustand) --> Entscheidung --> aus
ein Gefühl (Emotion, Zustand) --> unkontrollierte Reaktion --> von

Der Wolf hat Hunger --> er greift jemanden an, weil er es will.
Die Kinder haben Hunger --> sie sterben, ob sie wollen oder nicht.

Der Nachbar ist neidisch --> man sieht es ihm an, obwohl er tut, als wäre ihm mein funkelnagelneuer Wagen ganz egal, seinen Neid kann er jedoch nicht beherrschen - er hat einen schrecklichen Wut in den Augen, wenn er mich sieht.
Der Nachbar ist neidisch --> er entscheidet sich, mein schönes Auto zu beschädigen.

Soll ich mir neue Beispiele für dich einfallen lassen, so dass du selbständig üben kannst wie Piloya? (Der war es am Anfang auch nicht klar und jetzt versteht sie es )

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ja, ich bin mir absolut sicher. Ich will nicht bestreiten, dass es Grenzenfälle geben kann, wo man schwankt, aber in den oben genannten Beispielen kann man die richtige Lösung logisch ableiten.
> 
> ein Gefühl (Emotion, Zustand) --> Entscheidung --> aus
> ein Gefühl (Emotion, Zustand) --> unkontrollierte Reaktion --> von
> 
> Der Wolf hat Hunger --> er greift jemanden an, weil er es will.
> Die Kinder haben Hunger --> sie sterben, ob sie wollen oder nicht.


Well, I don't dare type another thought in German, and I'm not even sure if English is still working. 

Reading German is so easy. WRITING it is so hard. <sigh>

Let me pick one example of where it gets totally blurry for me:

Der Wolf griff uns aus Hunger an.

When a wild animal attacks from hunger or because of hunger, to me it is an uncontrolled reaction. Logically, according to your reasoning, I'd pick "von". But "von" sounds wrong.

As I said, your expanation is excellent. There is something that is not clicking. vor Wut, aus Wut. 

*Aus* *Wut* und Verzweiflung bemerkte er überhaupt nicht, dass…

Because of anger and desperation (or due to the action of these emotions on his mind, blocking reason)… That's not because of a reason, but perhaps it's a reaction to something. Oh God, I have to go to bed. 

In Afrika sterben viele Leute vor Hunger.

Jana, I'll try again tomorrow. I've gone PAST "thick as a brick". I'll see if some sleep helps. 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Diese "Points" verstehe ich nicht.



Ich glaube, dass sie nach einer Art Note für die eingehende Klausur gefragt hat.


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Well, I don't dare type another thought in German, and I'm not even sure if English is still working.
> 
> Reading German is so easy. WRITING it is so hard. <sigh>
> 
> Let me pick one example of where it gets totally blurry for me:
> 
> Der Wolf griff uns aus Hunger an.
> 
> When a wild animal attacks from hunger or because of hunger, to me it is an uncontrolled reaction. Logically, according to your reasoning, I'd pick "von". But "von" sounds wrong.



But eating is a choice isn't it?  You choose to eat because you are hungry.
Did you mean "aus" when you said "von"?  Because that's the correct choice according to Jana's reasoning...




> As I said, your expanation is excellent. There is something that is not clicking. vor Wut, aus Wut.
> 
> *Aus* *Wut* und Verzweiflung bemerkte er überhaupt nicht, dass…
> 
> Because of anger and desperation (or due to the action of these emotions on his mind, blocking reason)… That's not because of a reason, but perhaps it's a reaction to something. Oh God, I have to go to bed.
> 
> In Afrika sterben viele Leute vor Hunger.
> 
> Jana, I'll try again tomorrow. I've gone PAST "thick as a brick". I'll see if some sleep helps.
> 
> Gaer


Basically, it has to do with whether you control the effect (aus) or not (vor).  The cause is actually irrelevant.

Does that make sense??


----------



## Jana337

> *Aus* *Wut* und Verzweiflung bemerkte er überhaupt nicht, dass…
> 
> Because of anger and desperation (or due to the action of these emotions on his mind, blocking reason)… That's not because of a reason, but perhaps it's a reaction to something.


Dieser uralte Faden ist mir zufällig in den Weg gekommen (und es ist auch gut so, denn Gaer kann sich versichern, dass es ihm mittlerweile absolut klar ist ), und ich sehe, dass uns eine kleine Ungereimtheit unterlaufen ist: In Deinem Beispiel muss es "vor Wut und Verzweiflung" heißen. 

Jana


----------



## FloVi

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, glaube ich nicht, dass viele Deutsche diesen Unterschied bewusst machen oder erkennen würden.


----------



## Jana337

FloVi said:
			
		

> Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, glaube ich nicht, dass viele Deutsche diesen Unterschied bewusst machen oder erkennen würden.


Ich bin mir sicher, dass nicht alle in der Lage wären, es auf Anhieb zu erklären, aber Fehler würden sie doch nicht machen, oder?

Jana


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> ...aber Fehler würden sie doch nicht machen, oder?



Doch, mit Sicherheit. Zumal die Grenzen nicht immer klar sind. Geschieht eine "Kurzschlussreaktion" *vor *oder *aus *lauter Angst? Ist sie gewollt oder eher ein unbewusster Reflex?

Gib auf Google.de einfach mal 
"aus lauter angst" +ohnmacht 
ein.

Niemand wird bewusst in Ohnmacht fallen und trotzdem findest Du diese Kombination sehr häufig.


----------



## FloVi

Oh, eines noch:

In Afrika sterben viele Leute *an* Hunger.


----------



## Paskovich

Man kann prinzipiell alles falsch machen und leider machen sehr viele Leute von dieser Möglichkeit Gebrauch. 

Ich kann mir echt nicht erklären, warum Leute sowas überhaupt falsch machen.
"Aus lauter Angst" hört sich einfach schrecklich an(in diesem Zusammenhang)!

Ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher, ob wirklich jeder den Unterschied auf Anhieb erklären könnte ... leider.


----------



## Jana337

FloVi said:
			
		

> Oh, eines noch:
> 
> In Afrika sterben viele Leute *an* Hunger.


Ach, danke.  Inzwischen schien mir das Beispiel mit Afrika auch ein bisschen beklopft. Trotzdem findet man dazu bei Google irgendwelche Links. 

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Dieser uralte Faden ist mir zufällig in den Weg gekommen (und es ist auch gut so, denn Gaer kann sich versichern, dass es ihm mittlerweile absolut klar ist ), und ich sehe, dass uns eine kleine Ungereimtheit unterlaufen ist: In Deinem Beispiel muss es "vor Wut und Verzweiflung" heißen.
> 
> Jana


Jana, I'm not sure that you are right.

"blind vor Wut und Verzweiflung"  

Blind from rage and desperation

But:

*"vor Wut und Verzweiflung bemerkte"* - did not match any documents. 
Results 1 - 9 of about 12 for "aus Wut und Verzweiflung bemerkte".

Is it possible that all these examples are wrong?  

Regardless, nothing confuses me as much as preopsitions! 

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Inzwischen schien mir das Beispiel mit Afrika auch ein bisschen beklopft



bekloppt ;-)


----------



## Jana337

gaer said:
			
		

> *"vor Wut und Verzweiflung bemerkte"* - did not match any documents.
> Results 1 - 9 of about 12 for "aus Wut und Verzweiflung bemerkte".
> 
> Is it possible that all these examples are wrong?
> 
> Regardless, nothing confuses me as much as preopsitions!
> 
> Gaer


 "Aus Wut" kann man etwas zerschlagen, "aus Verzweiflung" kann man ein Selbstmord begehen, aber etwas nicht bemerken, dass ist meiner Auffassung nach eine ungewollte Reaktion. "Vor Wut und Verzweiflung" ganz ducheinander/zersteut sein, wenn Du willst. Wie blind.

Muttersprachler? 


> bekloppt ;-)


Mist! Ich kann nicht einmal sagen, dass ich es aus Versehen (eine Ausnahme! ) mache, denn es ist nicht das erste Mal. 

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> "Aus Wut" kann man etwas zerschlagen, "aus Verzweiflung" kann man ein Selbstmord begehen, aber etwas nicht bemerken, dass ist meiner Auffassung nach eine ungewollte Reaktion. "Vor Wut und Verzweiflung" ganz ducheinander/zersteut sein, wenn Du willst. Wie blind.


Here is what I know for sure. When a usage is not easy for all natives, I'm going to have BIG problems! 

I do see that these seem to appear with almost equal frequency:

"Vor Wut und Verzweiflung"
"Aus Wut und Verzweiflung"

Context seems to make one or the other preferable. Sometimes I seem to be able to guess why, other times not. Very complicated, as I believe I said a year ago. 

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

Auszug aus einem Liedtext von Purple Schulz:

Geküßt und geschlagen 
              geliebt und gehasst 
              gestritten und vertragen 
              aus Wut geheult, vor Glück gelacht

Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass viele Mutter den Unterschied bewusst machen, ich denke eher dass die meisten Deutschen "vor" und "aus" als austauschbar betrachten. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass es richtig ist ;-)


----------



## jester.

FloVi said:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass viele Mutter den Unterschied bewusst machen, ich denke eher dass die meisten Deutschen "vor" und "aus" als austauschbar betrachten. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass es richtig ist ;-)



Ich vermute, dass dies von Fall zu Fall anders ist; soll heißen, dass es eindeutige und nicht eindeutige Fälle gibt.


----------

